# Grossman wins party endorsement in governor's race



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Massachusetts Democrats have narrowed their choice for governor to three.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/massachusetts-democrats-weigh-party-candidates/26490614#!ZkFwu


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

WTF does it matter? They could prop up a stick figure, call it a democRAT and the zombies would vote for it


----------

